# Will the pig noises stop? lol



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

So Duke is now almost 6 months (well on the 15th he'll be 6 months) and he's actually been pretty good! (Knocks on wood) He hasn't chewed anything up... yet... and he's actually not too bad to train! Already knows sit, lay down, and we are doing great with "leave it". Also working on GENTLY taking treats and bones. 

He still has some moments of "ugly eye" with the drooping eyelid which freaks my husband out. He keeps saying something is wrong with him. lol 
He also still prefers the bone that Hayden is chewing on (VERY annoying for both hayden and I)

But otherwise.. great pup (I feel odd calling him a pup since he is as tall as Hayden is)

He just... sounds like a pig sometimes. When he gets excited he has this deep pig noise lol not the squeeling pig.. (really wish I could make pig noises in text.. lol)
*** is up with that? Pig dog? I know inbreeding is big in west virginia but pig dog?  

He also whines when excited but I can deal with that as long as no pee follows lol 

Not sure if i'm going to get him fixed this month either.. I don't want him to start marking but I also don't want to "stunt his growth". I've been reading a lot of conflict views on here about that. He WILL get fixed. just.. not sure when.. guess i'll have a chat with the vet when we go for his rabies.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

As long as you stop him, he shouldnt mark. Mine havent marked. My Daisy Duke makes the pig grunt or snort. We laugh when she does it. When she is excited it really comes out. My sister thought she growled at first but when I said she grunted she realized that is what she did.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

BeauShel said:


> As long as you stop him, he shouldnt mark. Mine havent marked. My Daisy Duke makes the pig grunt or snort. We laugh when she does it. When she is excited it really comes out. My sister thought she growled at first but when I said she grunted she realized that is what she did.


It's so wierd!!! lol I guess it's better than Hayden's "slupring" noise. Drives me NUTS. She does it a lot. Like she's got peanutbutter on the roof of her mouth.
'eh makes them different I guess. Hard to sleep during the noise she makes though..


----------



## micahsmom (Oct 26, 2010)

Amber makes the groaning noise and also slurps sometimes too. She is too funny! Your Goldens are beautiful!!!!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Izzy makes a sort of grunting snorting noise too especially when there is food near her.


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Gracie makes the piggy sounds too. It seems to be when she REALLY wants to smell something and she sniffs really hard lol. I think it's cute


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

We often say Quinn makes noises that sometimes sound like a pig, grunting and a squeal too. However she also makes monkey sounds. Weird dog


----------



## Alfie's Girl (May 6, 2010)

Hmmm my boy doesn't make pig noises when he's awake...but you should hear him when he snores.....


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

My boy makes the pig noises too! It drives me nuts. I always stop what I am doing and look at him to make sure he is breathing okay lol.

Milo got neutered at 6 months old because "they" never dropped and we had no choice, however it did not stunt his growth. He is a big boy.. probably at least 80 pounds and he is just now starting to fill out nicely and get out of that leggy puppy stage. The only thing is that he still squats to pee, but it doesn't bother me lol.


----------



## Comets very proud mommy (Apr 2, 2012)

*weird noises were sleeping*

Hi all, I have a question. I have read a bit about piggy noise when dogs get exited, when Ruger is sleeping he make a piggy noise, almost like a gasp, just wondering if that is normal. he had his shots, kennel cough and revolution about 3 Weeks ago. Thank you


----------



## GDOG (Jun 18, 2012)

georgia is just 5 months and I just heard the pig noises for the first time tonight! she was excited about a new treat she had never had ....I do think it was because she was trying to smell frantically ! I am curious about whatever the monkey noises are the poster posted about!


----------



## Manna777 (Jun 20, 2012)

Here in the UK we call that talking - its like a grunt and snort thing, we are lucky that Ernie like his Great Grandad is a talker

When we had Star if hubby would break too hard she would give him a snort as if to say 'idiot'


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Most people don't realize how vocal some goldens are, some moan or groan when excited Tink does that when she sees the our cat. She desperately wants to be friends. Boots yodles no other way to describe it. Sparkles is very quiet but her mom was a bit vocal as well. Two of the other GR in our 4-h club have some strange piggy noises they make. And one that woows that is what it sounds like that they are saying woow lol. Some give it up but most keep it. lol


----------



## gerryg (Nov 14, 2008)

When i read the subject title i broke up laughing as i thought I had the only one that did that . I always say she's part dog, part fish and part pig, because she loves water and mud...but yup...she has the piggy sound thing going on too.

...she's a real talker...fluent in Scooby Doo and punctuates great long sentences with piggy sounds...if she had a voice box i wouldn't get a word in edgewise...but i wouldn't have it any other way,  gg


----------



## wmag (Mar 17, 2011)

We call Kasey Darth Vader! She make some really weird sounds! LOL!


----------

